# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Конкурс Педагогического мастерства IN-KU > "IN-KU Amazing Dance " Конкурс хореографических постановок "Танцевальное Созвездие" >  Победители   "IN-KU AMAZING DANCE" "ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2013"

## Mazaykina

*IV онлайн конкурс хореографических постановок
"IN-KU AMAZING DANCE"
*
"ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2013"


*ОБЪЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЗАКРЫТЫМ!*


Всех участников конкурса, зрителей и ценителей хореографии приглашаем

на церемонию оглашения результатов Конкурса и вручения призов.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Номинация: "Ограниченные возможности - Безграничные способности"*

*3 место: №2 "Восемь девок, один я!"*(80 баллов) Татьяна Казеева, Коллектив «Солнечные лучики», Краевое государственное казенное специальное (коррекционное) образовательное учреждение для обучающихся воспитанников с ограниченными возможностями здоровья "Шарыповская специальная (коррекционная) общеобразовательная школа-интернат VIII вида"*,* дети-2 (8-10 лет)
*
1 и 2 место: не присуждаются*



*Номинация: "Детский танец" (азы танца по программе ДОУ) (любители)*

*Возрастная категория Baby (2-4 года): места не присуждаются.*


*Возрастная категория Дети-1 (5-8лет)
*
*3 место: №13 Китайский танец "Радуга из поднебесья"* (105 баллов) Людмила Мезенцева, коллектив «Карнавал» г.Туапсе МБДОУ детский сад ОВ № 29 «Солнышко», дети-1 (5-8 лет) 
*
3 место: №44 "Тарантелла"* (105 баллов) Татьяна Харитонова, Иркутская область, город Братск, МБДОУ "ДСОВ №117", дети-1 (5-8 лет) 

*3 место:* *№149 "Хоровод весенний"* (105 баллов) Елена Толстикова, Татьяна Чистякова, Череповец Вологодской обл., МАДОУ «ЦРР – ДС № 109», дети-1 (5-8 лет)


*2 место:* *№92. «Сладкое детство»* (106 баллов) Марина Филатова, г.Екатеринбург МБДОУ №461, дети-1 (5-8 лет)

*1 место: №103 "Весёлый паровозик"* (109 баллов) Наталия Бушуева, Республика Хакасия,г.Абакан НДОУ детский сад №201 ОАО «РЖД»




*Номинация: "Народный танец" (любители)*

*3 место:* *№78. «Китайский танец»* (85 баллов) Елена Алёхина, г. Ковдор, МБДОУ №29 «Сказка», Дети-1 (5-8лет)

*3 место:* *№133. «Гажа тотшкöдчанъяс» («Веселые постучалочки»)* (85 баллов) Олеся Никулина, г.Сыктывкар Р.К.; МБДОУ «Детский сад №93 общеразвивающего вида», Дети-1 (5-8лет)

*2 место:* *№150. "Вологодская гуляночка»* (100 баллов) Елена Толстикова, Татьяна Чистякова, Череповец Вологодской обл., МАДОУ «ЦРР – ДС № 109», Дети-1 (5-8лет)

*1 место:* место не присуждается
*

Номинация: "Народный танец" (профессионалы)


3 место: №68 Молдавский танец «Поама» («Виноград»)* (114 баллов) Ольга Усольцева, Хореографический ансамбль «Радуга» Тюменская обл. Абатский р-он, с. Болдырево, Болдыревский СД, Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)

*3 место: №60 "Восходило красно солнышко..."* (114 баллов) Анастасия Пятовская* ,* Автономная некоммерческая организация «Детский хореографический ансамбль «Народный Стиль» г.Москва, Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)

*2 место:* *№144. "Белорусская крутуха"* (115 баллов) Марина Валиуллина, Детский хореографический ансамбль «Калейдоскоп» г.Нефтеюганск Центр Дополнительного образования детей «Поиск», юниоры-1 (11 - 15 лет)

*1 место:** №32. "Косичка"* (117 баллов) Галина Исупова, Коллектив «Веснянка» Украина, г.Чернигов, гимназия №31, Юниоры-1, (11-15 лет)

*1 место: №142. «Тарантелла»* (117 баллов) Елена Лактионова, Хореографический ансамбль «Искорки», г. Краснодар, Юниоры-1 (11-15)

*Номинация: «Классический танец» (профессионалы)*


*2 и 3 место: не присуждаются* 

*1 место:* *№85 «Полька-экзерсис»* (112 баллов) Татьяна Коноплёва, Екатерина Мамонтова (концертмейстер) Детский образцовый танцевальный коллектив «Жемчужинки» г. Ейск Краснодарского края, МОУДОД детская школа искусств, Дети-2 (8-10 лет)


*Номинация: «Спортивный (бальный) танец (любители)*

*3 место:* *№135 «Рок-н-ролл»* (96 баллов) Анастасия Куимова, Воронина Татьяна, Хореографическая студия «Мозаика МБДОУ г. Иркутска детский сад комбинированного вида №145, Дети-1 (5-8 лет)

*1 и 2 место:* не присуждаются
*

Номинация: «Современный (эстрадный)» (любители)* 

*3 место:* *№80 «Танец карапузов»* (81 балл) Елена Алёхина, г. Ковдор, МБДОУ №29 «Сказка», Baby (2-4)

*1 и 2 место:* не присуждаются


*Номинация: «Современный (эстрадный)» (профессионалы)*
*
3 место: №51 "Деревенская сторонка"* (94 балла) Светлана Молчанова, Хореографический коллектив «Устьяночка» МБОУ ДОД «Устьянский детско – юношеский центр» с.Шангалы, Устьянский р-он, Архангельская обл., Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)

*2 место: №108 "Восточная иллюзия"* (106 баллов)Ольга Рындина, Вероника Савельева, Лора Макарова, Коллектив «Робинзоны» Нижний Новгород, МБОУ СОШ № 168 им. Лабузы И.И., Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)
*
1 место:** №91 «Цыплята»* (117 баллов) Анна Соколова, Коллектив «Созвездие» г. Норильск, Детская Школа Искусств, Дети-1 (5-8 лет)
*
1 место:* *№143 «В лесу родилась ёлочка»* (117 баллов) Елена Лактионова, Хореографический ансамбль «Искорки» г.Краснодар, Дети-2 (8-10 лет)

----------


## Mazaykina

*Приз зрительских симпатий*

*№92 "Сладкое детство"*


*
Марина Филатова

г.Екатеринбург МБДОУ №461* 
*
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!*

Результат голосования зафиксирован в 00 часов 00 минут на 1 мая 2013 года -*1630 просмотров + 209 голосов "За"* минус 24 "Против" Итого: *1815*

----------


## Mazaykina

*Результаты IV онлайн конкурса хореографических постановок 
"IN-KU AMAZING DANCE" "ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2013"* 

*(представлены все итоговые баллы по каждой работе)*
*

[IMG]http://*********ru/4482017.gif[/IMG]
I квалификационная категория
«ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЫ»
*
*Номинация: Народный танец*
*№21 «Русский сувенир» Дети-1(5-8 лет)* 97 баллов
*№30 «Туман над Янцзы» Дети-1(5-8 лет)* 38 баллов
*№34 «Гуцалята» Дети-1(5-8 лет)* 94 балла
*№110 «Полечка» Дети-1(5-8 лет)* 54 балла
*
№31 «Фарука» Дети-2 (8-10 лет)* 92 балла
*№33 «Барыня» Дети-2 (8-10 лет)* 103 балла
*№111 «Матрёшечки» Дети-2 (8-10 лет)* 49 баллов
*№145 «Финская полька» Дети-2 (8-10 лет)* 113 баллов
*№38 «Капустка» Дети-2 (8-10 лет)* 45 баллов
*
№120 «Веснянка» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 101 балл
*№32 «Косичка» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 117 баллов
*№142 «Тарантелла» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 117 баллов
*№37 Танец Забавы Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 31 балл
*№52 «Бедовые девки» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 96 балл
*№60 «Восходило красно солнышко» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 114 баллов
*№64 «Коляда» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 62 балла
*№68 Молдавский танец «Поама» («Виноград») Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 114 баллов
*№112 «Девчата» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 53 балла
*№115 «Порушка-Пораня» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 83 балла
*№127 «Варенька» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 55 баллов
*№144 «Белорусская крутуха» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 115 баллов
*№146 «Орловские задоринки» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 112 баллов
*№1 «Тарантелла» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 61 балл
*№27 «Ковбойская вечеринка» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 96 баллов
*№49 «Варенька» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 35 баллов
*№106 «На Ивана на Купала» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 74 балла

*№90 «Ирландский танец» Молодёжь-1 (16-20 лет)* 103 балла
*№70 «Русское попурри» Молодёжь-1 (16-20 лет)* 55 баллов
*№66 «За звездой кочевой» Молодёжь-1 (16-20 лет)* 83 балла

*Номинация: Современный (эстрадный) танец*

*№ 129 «Маленькие дети» Baby (2-4)* 87 баллов
*
№15 «Далматинцы» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 53 балла
*№20 «Полька Карабас» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 74 балла
*№29 «Yellow Submarine» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 30 баллов
*№74 «Джентльмены» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 61 балл
*№91 «Цыплята» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 114 баллов
*№107 «Зов джунглей» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 92 балла
*№126 «Маленькие гномики» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 67 баллов
*№141 «Ноченька» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 81 балл

*№143 «В лесу родилась ёлочка» Дети-2 (8-10 лет)* 117 баллов
*№35 «Мотыльки» Дети-2 (8-10 лет)* 57 баллов
*№39 «Радуга» Дети-2 (8-10 лет)* 51 балл
*№75 «Королевство кошек» Дети-2 (8-10 лет)* 55 баллов
*№138 «Папуасы» Дети-2 (8-10 лет)* 86 баллов
*№140 «Лягушачий драйв» Дети-2 (8-10 лет)* 90 баллов

*№7 «Вечная плазма» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 83 балла
*№51 «Деревенская сторонка» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 94 балла
*№56 «Танцплощадка» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 83 балла
*№59 «Дадим шар земной детям» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 92 балла
*№63 «Город Детства» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 80 баллов
*№81 «Пчелиная дискотека» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)*84 балла
*№108 «Восточная иллюзия» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 106 баллов
*№116 « В джазе только девушки» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 76 балла
*№117 «Кошки» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 38 баллов
*№122 «Волна» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 70 баллов
*№139 «Белое и черное» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 35 баллов
*
№53 «Игра мыслей» Молодёжь-1 (16-20 лет)* 79 баллов
*№57 «Боль Земли» Молодёжь-1 (16-20 лет)* 92 балла
*№61 «В мире иллюзий» Молодёжь-1 (16-20 лет)* 69 баллов
*№65 «Облака» Молодёжь-1 (16-20 лет)*82 балла
*№89 «Душа Актёра» Молодёжь-1 (16-20 лет)* 90 баллов
*№58 «Египетские мотивы» Молодёжь-2 (21-30)* 90 баллов
*№62 «На улицах Бродвея» Молодёжь-2 (21-30)* 82 балла

*№9 «Яблочко» Сеньоры-1 (30-45 лет)* 72 балла

*
Номинация: Спортивный (бальный) танец*
*№54 «Маленький бал» Дети-2 (8-10 лет)* 80 баллов
*
№137 «Вальс» Дети-2 (8-10 лет)* 72 балла

*№55 «Пасадобль» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 82 балла
*
№123 «Танец под дождём» Молодёжь-1(16-20 года)* 81 балл



*Номинация: Классический танец*
*№85 «Полька-экзерсис» Дети-2 (8-10 лет)* 112 баллов
*№84 «Вальс» Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)* 97 баллов

*№104 «Ангел» Молодёжь-1 (16-20 лет)* 69 баллов
*№147 «Облака» Молодёжь-1 (16-20 лет)* 87 баллов

----------


## Mazaykina

*II квалификационная категория
«ЛЮБИТЕЛИ»*

*Номинация: Детский танец (азы танца по программе ДОУ)*

*№23 «Поссорились - помирились» "Baby" (2-4 года)* 55 баллов
*№36 «Мышиный пир» "Baby" (2-4 года)* 73 балла
*№48 «Мухоморы» "Baby" (2-4 года)* 34 балла
*№76 «Черепашки» "Baby" (2-4 года)* 69 баллов
*№83 «Весёлый огород» "Baby" (2-4 года)* 72 балла
*№86 «Неваляшки» "Baby" (2-4 года)* 72 балла
*№88 «Кукляндия» "Baby" (2-4 года)* 56 баллов
*№96 «Танец осенних листьев» "Baby" (2-4 года)* 45 баллов
*№99 «Курица и цыплята» "Baby" (2-4 года)* 48 баллов
*№101 «Детская дружба» "Baby" (2-4 года)* 76 баллов
*№105 «Рок-н-ролл» "Baby" (2-4 года)* 67 баллов
*№118 «Танец друзей» "Baby" (2-4 года)* 65 баллов
*
№5 «Гусарская эпоха» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 81 балл
*№6 «Калинка» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 46 баллов
*№8 «Цветочки» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 56 баллов
*№11 «Вальс» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 88 баллов
*№13 Китайский танец «Радуга из поднебесья» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 105 баллов
*№14 «Матрёшечки» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 81 балл
*№16 «Весёлые матрешечки» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 51 балл
*№17 «Матросский танец» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 49 баллов
*№18 «Лягушки» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 59 баллов
*№19 «Славься Россия и Вологда!» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 96 баллов
*№22 «Далеко от мамы» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 62 баллов
*№24 «Танец с лентами» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 40 баллов
*№28 «Россиночка, Россия» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 60 баллов
*№42 «Несе Галя воду» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 55 баллов
*№44 «Тарантелла» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 105 баллов
*№45 «За мечтой» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 57 баллов
*№46 «Танго» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 62 балла
*№47 «Кошки» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 45 баллов
*№50 «Детский сад» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 42 балла
*№67 «Танец с ложками» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 93 балла
*№69 «Танец с солнечными лучами» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 41 балл
*№72 «Алёнушки» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 58 баллов
*№73 «Удмуртский танец» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 57 баллов
*№77. "Кошки" Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 69 баллов
*№82 Танец-игра «Золотые ворота» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 68 баллов
*№87 «Королева красоты» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 96 баллов
*№92 «Сладкое детство» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 106 баллов
*№94 «Степ» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 43 балла
*№95 «Сердца для мам» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 54 балла
*№97 «Танец кошек» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 64 балла
*№98 «Казачата» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 50 баллов
*№102 «Морячки» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 55 баллов
*№103 «Весёлый паровозик» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 109 баллов
*№109 «Танец с обручами» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 31 балл
*№113 «День рождения» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 60 баллов
*№119 «Кнопочка» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 46 баллов
*№121 «Сапожки русские» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 93 балла
*№124 «Снежный цветок желаний» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 64 балла
*№128 «Матрёшечки» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 57 баллов
*№130 «Восточный танец» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 42 балла
*№134 В ночь на Рождество» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 80 баллов
*№136 «Дружба» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 89 баллов
*№149 «Хоровод весенний» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 105 баллов



*Номинация: Народный танец*

*№10 «Ирландский танец» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 80 баллов
*№25 «Калинка» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 67 баллов
*№43 «Коробейники» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 54 балл
*№71 «Цветы Хакасии» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 81 балл
*№78 «Китайский танец» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 92 балла
*№125 «Танец с полотнами» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 54 балла
*№131 «Русская кадриль» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 43 балла
*№133 «Гажа тотшкöдчанъяс» («Веселые постучалочки») Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 85 баллов
*№150 «Вологодская гуляночка» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 100 баллов

*№3 «Добро пожаловать в Россию» Гранд-Сеньоры (45 лет и старше)* 65 баллов

*
Номинация: Спортивный (бальный) танец*
*№ 135 «Рок-н-ролл» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 103 балла


*Номинация: Современный (эстрадный) танец*

*№80 «Танец карапузов» "Baby" (2-4 года)* 88 баллов

*№12 «Под небом Вероны» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 64 балла
*№26 «Снежное танго» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 68 баллов
*№40 «Веснушки» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 46 баллов
*№41 «Цветочный бум» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 49 баллов
*№79 «Русский сувенир» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 61 балл
*№93 «Цветок» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 35 баллов
*№100 «Детская дискотека» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 58 баллов
*№114 «Доброта» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 70 баллов
*№132 «Лето» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 70 баллов

*№148 «Наш садок - найкращий!» Гранд-сеньоры (45 лет и старше)* 37 баллов



*III квалификационная категория
«ОГРАНИЧЕННЫЕ ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ – БЕЗГРАНИЧНЫЕ СПОСОБНОСТИ»*


*Номинация: Детский танец (азы танца по программе ДОУ)*
*№4. «Детский сад» Дети-1 (5-8 лет)* 57 баллов

*Номинация: Народный танец*
*№2. «Восемь девок, один я! Дети-2 (8-10 лет)* 80 баллов.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Профессиональное независимое Жюри Четвертого Конкурса хореографических постановок 
"IN-KU Amazing Dance - IV" "Танцевальное Созвездие"*


*Марина Зайкина* - Владелец и администратор портала, Президент Международного Общественного Движения «Интернациональный Дом Творчества» МОД ИН-КУ, бизнес тренер по SMM, профессиональный музыкант с большим опытом работы в педагогической деятельности.

*Ирина Кириллова* - руководитель, балетмейстер-постановщик ансамбля современного танца "Штрих" город Казань, Абсолютный Победитель III конкурса Хореографических постановок "Венок Терпсихоры" - 2012, обладатель Гран При; лауреат и дипломант всероссийских и международных конкурсов.

*Елена Лактионова* - педагог-хореограф, руководитель хореографического ансамбля "Искорки" г. Краснодар, призёр Второго Форумского конкурса хореографических постановок "IN-KU Amazing Dance" (2011 г.) , член жюри Всероссийского конкурса-фестиваля "Солнечные блики г.Таганрог, лауреат и дипломант всероссийских и международных конкурсов.

*Symeon* - член оргкомитета конкурса, идейный вдохновитель и разработчик положения конкурса, владелец и администратор портала для профессиональных хореографов, модератор хореографического раздела  форума in-ku.com

*Валерия Вержакова* - член оргкомитета конкурса, менеджер по работе  с общественностью и средствами массовой информации, официальный представитель конкурса в социальных сетях, модератор хореографического раздела  форума in-ku.com

================================================
*Боооольшое- пребольшое спасибо нашему дорогому Симеону за энтузиазм в поддержании идеи конкурса на протяжении 4-х лет!!! 

Благодарю Иришу Кириллову, нашу прошлогоднюю победительницу Гран При, которая несмотря на огромную занятость нашла время не только оценить все работы, но и прописать к каждому номеру подробные комментарии профессионала- педагога.

После просмотра комментариев на youtube хочу выразить особую благодарность председателю жюри прошлогоднего конкурса  Леночке Мухе. Кто уже когда-то побывал в жюри конкурса, уже стал его частью. 

Отдельная благодарность Леночке Лактионовой, которую я пригласила  уже ПОСЛЕ начала конкурса в члены жюри по причине моего отсутствия в интернете в дни оценивания и нехватой времени для просмотра номеров. Т.к. ею были присланы номера на конкурс  раньше, она сама НЕ СТАВИЛА оценки своим номерам, Их оценивал совершенно посторонний специалист, которого я попросила это сделать. ОБЪЕКТИВНОСТЬ БЫЛА СОБЛЮДЕНА!!!!

Огромное СПАСИБО Алёне Краснокутской за то, что она стояла у истоков создания худсовета и как следствие- переход от любительского уровня голосования к  оценкам ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНОГО жюри Конкурса хореографических постановок у нас на форуме! Я очень надеюсь, что в следующем году она найдет время для участия в 5-м ЮБИЛЕЙНОМ КОНКУРСЕ "IN-KU Amazing Dance - V"!

Персонально хочу поблагодарить Лерочку Вержакову за ее неисчерпаемую энергию в поддержании конкурса на протяжении всего времени его существования и за самоотверженную деятельность во многих ипостасях во время проведения конкурса!!!! Если бы не она, конкурсу не быть - это точно!


До свидания Amazing Dance - IV, 
приветствуем тебя, Amazing Dance - V*

----------


## Mazaykina

*Гран При в этом году не присуждается.*
*
Всем победителям- лауреатам  призовых мест будут отправлены именные кубки  и дипломы международного образца.* 
[IMG]http://*********net/3700436.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/3802369.jpg[/IMG]


*Свидетельства о публикации материалов конкурса и дипломы Участников* *выдаются на общих основаниях.** Подробности в этой теме*

----------


## marina-ur

*УВАЖАЕМОЕ ЖЮРИ! ОРГАНИЗАТОРЫ КОНКУРСА!
МАРИНА! ЛЕРА! SYMEON! ИРИНА! ЕЛЕНА!*

СПАСИБО ЗА ОРГАНИЗАЦИЮ КОНКУРСА, ЗА ОГРОМНУЮ ПРОДЕЛАННУЮ ВАМИ РАБОТУ! 

И ЗА ПРЕДОСТАВЛЕННУЮ  НАМ, ПЕДАГОГАМ, ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ ПОКАЗАТЬ СВОЮ РАБОТУ, ПОСМОТРЕТЬ ТВОРЕНИЯ КОЛЛЕГ.

ОСОБЕННО, Я СЧИТАЮ. ЭТО ПОЛЕЗНО ДЕТСАДОВСКИМ РАБОТНИКАМ, ТАК КАК НАШИХ МАЛЕНЬКИХ ДЕТЕЙ ТРУДНО ВЫВЕЗТИ ЗА ПРЕДЕЛЫ ДАЖЕ ГОРОДА, НЕ ГОВОРЯ УЖЕ О РЕГИОНАХ!
А ЗДЕСЬ ТАКАЯ ОБШИРНАЯ ГЕОГРАФИЯ УЧАСТНИКОВ!
ХОЧЕТСЯ ВЕРИТЬ. ЧТО КОНКУРС НЕ ПРОПАДЁТ. А КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ БУДЕТ УВЕЛИЧИВАТЬСЯ.
ЛИЧНО Я, С ОГРОМНЫМ ИНТЕРЕСОМ, ПРОСМОТРЕЛА ВСЕ НОМЕРА И ЧЕСТНО ПОСТАВИЛА "ЛАЙКИ" ВСЕМ, КТО МНЕ ПОНРАВИЛСЯ!
*[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3721773m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]*

МОРЕ ЦВЕТОВ ОТ САМОЙ МАЛЕНЬКОЙ "ТАНЦЕВАЙКИ"

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

Перевернём страницы истории. Наш Конкурс зародился на форуме http://forum.in-ku.com ровно 4 года назад, от того в этом году у него номер IV. 

*2011 год:*
Участников (6 человек), хореографы - 3, музыкальные руководители ДОУ - 3) 6 видео

*2012 год:*
Участников (49 человек) хореографы - 17, все остальные (музыкальные  руководители ДОУ, учителя физкультуры, педагоги кружков и т.д.) - 32,
*117 видео, плейлист продолжительностью 6 часов*

 :Vah:  

*2013 год:*
Участников (*90 человек!!!*) из них: хореографы - 37(профессионалы) , все остальные - 53 (любители)
*150 видео, плейлист продолжительностью 7 часов.* И именно в этом году Symeon ввёл ограничения по количеству присылаемых номеров и по участию в разных номинациях. На предыдущих Конкурсах этих ограничений НЕ было. 

 :Vah:  *Скачано* 25 Гб видеоматериалов,* "залито"* на ютуб 20 Гб

 :Vah:  разослано* свыше 1000 приглашений и писем*;

 :Vah:  получено и обработано *300 писем* от участников; 

 :Vah:  *География участников:* 
- Ярославль, Уфа, Ленинградская обл., Армавир, Тульская обл., Кемеровская обл., Мурманск, Златоуст, Удмуртия, Москва, Туапсе, ХМАО-Югра, Свердловская обл., Энгельс, Балахна, Вологда, Ханты-Мансийск, Барнаул, Пермский край, Тюмень, Урай,  Екатеринбург, Краснознаменск, Иркутская обл., Екатеринбург, Санкт-Петербург, Татарстан, Архангельская обл., Якутия, Ростовская обл., Волгоградская обл., Чебоксары, Тюменская обл., Хакасия, Московская обл., Тюмень, Ковдор, Таганрог, Ирбит, Северодвинск, Ейск, Пенза, Казань, Норильск, Екатеринбург, Полярные Зори, Ульяновск, Новоульяновск, Астраханская обл., Азов, Бурятия, Нижний Новгород, Кировская обл., Электросталь, Чита, Электросталь, Иркутск, Сыктывкар,  Тырнауз, Братск, Краснодар, Нефтюганск, Череповец (Россия)
- Чернигов, Киев, Терновка, Березань (Украина), 
- Белоозёрск (Беларусь)

 :Vah:  *Самая популярная тематика танцев:* "Матрешки", "Кошки", "Тарантелла".

 :Vah:  Впервые появилось деление *на профессионалов и любителей*

 :Vah: * Время,* затраченное жюри и членами оргкомитета, на анонсирование конкурса, обработку писем, видеоматериалов, просмотр видео, оценку и анализ работ, на вопросы и ответы участникам, подсчитать НЕ удалось, потому что это сделать НЕ возможно.

----------


## Наташкин

Ребята, какие вы молодцы, какую колоссальную работу провернули. Так держать!!! Марина Зайкина :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## галина исупова

:Tender: *Ребята!!! Спасибо всем!!! Здоровья, успехов, удачи!!! Детям - больших побед! Жюри - здоровья! А нам - творческих успехов! Ждем новых конкурсов!!!

*

----------


## Свет Светлова

спасибо организаторам за возможность почувствовать себя....свою работу...и вопрос - можно ли победителям в следующем конкурсе участвовать ? ..и не будет ли номинации "соло"...?

----------


## Ада

*СПАСИБО** ОГРОМНОЕ ОРГАНИЗАТОРАМ ТАКОГО ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНОГО КОНКУРСА!!!* *СПАСИБО** ЗА ТО, ЧТО ВЫ НЕ ДАЕТЕ НАМ ЗАКИСНУТЬ НАМ В СВОЕЙ СКОРЛУПЕ!* *СПАСИБО!!!** *

----------


## ольга коробова

Спасибо за конкурс!!! 
Поздравления победителям!!! МОЛОДЦЫ!!!

----------


## Лариса812

Спасибо огромное за конкурс! Все номера очень интересные!!! Отдельное спасибо Мариночке!!!

----------


## Лорис

*Огромнейшее "спасибо" организаторам конкурса, его участникам и победителям!  Всем успехов, здоровья и неиссякаемой энергии.*  :008:

----------


## faina

Поздравляю всех победителей!
Огромная благодарность членам жюри за кропотливую работу!
Пусть  наступившее солнечное лето сопровождает каждого  участника конкурса по жизни и дарит всем хорошее настроение!!

----------


## tanuha

_СПАСИБО ЗА ТАКОЙ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ КОНКУРС!!!_


http://yadi.sk/d/sHkVzwwt5Osxn

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие победители конкурса!!!
Убедительно просим, не задавать вопросы  в личке организаторам!!! На все вопросы отвечаем здесь, в теме, чтобы по сто раз не повторяться.
*Победителям конкурса НИЧЕГО оплачивать не нужно,* диплом я пришлю по емейлу, кубки (когда будут готовы) я отправлю с Германии на российский адрес нашего организатора конкурса - Валерии Вержаковой, она будет рассылать по почте.* Для этого, она САМА обратится к вам в личку для получения вашего почтового адреса.* 
 Эта процедура требует ВРЕМЕНИ и ДЕНЕГ и делается не так быстро.
* В связи с летними каникулами, отправку почтой кубков начнем с сентября месяца, чтобы ни у кого не получилось ситуации: вы на даче, в отпуске или еще где-то, посылка пришла, адресата нет и посылка отправилась назад.* 

А те победители, кто слишком нетерпеливы- хочу напомнить, что ВЫ за участие в этом конкурсе не заплатили НИ КОПЕЙКИ! Поэтому, когда МЫ СМОЖЕМ, ТОГДА И СДЕЛАЕМ!

----------


## людмила евгеньевна

Здравствуйте, Валерия! Мне тоже приятно встретить здесь землячку.  Я работаю в Центре дополнительного образования №1. У нас много талантливых педагогов: хореографы, вокалисты. Жаль, что я раньше не зашла на этот сайт. Наши педагоги с удовольствием  приняли бы участие в  фестивалях и конкурсах. Теперь, надеюсь,  мы станем самыми активными участниками.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Информация для победителей 4-го Конкурса "IN-KU AMAZING DANCE" "ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2013"**Дипломы 2013 разосланы ВСЕМ, кто занял призовые места! Проверьте, пожалуйста свои почты. Если вдруг кто-то не получил диплома, напишите мне или в личку на форуме, или на емейл info@in-ku.com*

[IMG]http://*********net/3841280.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********net/3825920.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanuha

ВСЕМ ОРГАНИЗАТОРАМ И УЧАСТНИКАМ  _4 Конкурса хореографических постановок IN-KU Amazing Dance - IV"_

     ОГРОМНЫЙ ПРИВЕТ!!!!
А МОЖНО ПОЛУЧИТЬ ДИПЛОМ ЗА УЧАСТИЕ В КОНКУРСЕ? :Blush2:

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> А МОЖНО ПОЛУЧИТЬ ДИПЛОМ ЗА УЧАСТИЕ В КОНКУРСЕ?


*Ответ можно узнать ЗДЕСЬ!*

----------


## GhTa

Здравствуйте, Марина! Мы стали победителями в двух номинациях - с хороводом "Весенним" в номинации "Детский танец" 3 место и с пляской "Вологодская гуляночка" в номинации "Народный танец" 2 место - дети-1 любители. НАМ ПРИШЕЛ БЕСПЛАТНО диплом за 2 место, но не пришел за 3 место. Еще ОЧЕНЬ НАДО и за 2 и за 3 место дипломы ДЕТСКОМУ КОЛЛЕКТИВУ, чтоб было название детского сада и название детского коллектива.Еще и за 2 и за 3 место НУЖНЫ КУБКИ с названием детского коллектива, названием учреждения (МАДОУ "ЦРР - ДС № 109"), обозначением занятого места и, конечно, названием конкурса -  IV онлайн конкурса хореографических постановок  "IN-KU AMAZING DANCE" "ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2013". СООБЩИТЕ НАМ ЦЕНЫ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!СРАЗУ ВСЕ ОПЛАТИМ

----------


## Mazaykina

*GhTa*, 
Все отправлено и объяснено.

----------


## Галина Григ

Спасибо всем организаторам танцевального конкурса!.Без вашего энтузиазма, энергии, профессионализма не было бы таких результатов , количества участников!!! Это титанический труд. Особое спасибо члену жюри Вержаковой Валерии за информативную политику, оперативность и творчество!.Конкурс живёт! Он нужен! Он учит и настраивает всех нас на творчество, новые темы и замыслы.
Пусть у него будет яркая и долгая жизнь!Ещё раз - СПАСИБО!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Первые кубки победителям ОТПРАВЛЕНЫ! 
Вот такие, с надписью „Победителю IV Онлайн Конкурса хореографических постановок «IN-KUAmazing Dance» «Танцевальное созвездие 2013».*

----------


## marina-ur

Огромное спасибо организаторам конкурса, и тем, кто занимался рассылкой кубков.
Кубок получила 5 ноября. Урал.

----------


## alenka2005

_Мариночка! От имени всех своих учеников и их родителей, а так же от себя лично,  хочу выразить огромную благодарность за организацию, проведение конкурса, и конечно же за НАГРАДЫ!!! Дети очень обрадовались! Сразу заметили появление нового кубка на стенде! А диплом висит у нас в хореографическом зале на самом видном месте! Любуемся им каждый день!_
[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3851505m.png[/IMG][/IMG]
_Еще раз огромнейшее спасибо! Желаю дальнейшего процветания нашему конкурсу! А Марине лично крепкого здоровья, сил, неиссякаемой энергии и успехов во всех начинаниях!!!_

----------


## marina-ur

_Сегодня подтвердила высшую квалификационную категорию. Ещё раз огромное спасибо за организацию конкурса, за оперативность, за чёткое изложение условий участия, В-общем, никаких сложностей не возникло, в том числе и с подтверждением участия.
 Как мне пригодился диплом и кубок! Вот наш кубок и диплом:_
[IMG]http://*********su/3816545.jpg[/IMG] [url][IMG]http://*********su/3804256.jpg[/IMG]
[COLOR="#00FFFF"]in-ku     Я ТЕБЯ ЛЮБЛЮ!

----------


## lesenok1

Самая искренняя благодарность организаторам конкурса, жюри конкурса за их огромный, кропотливый труд!! 
Марине АДМИНовне отдельное спасибо и низкий поклон за награду - кубок.Красота такая!!!
Очень приятно быть в числе призеров. Спасибо за высокую оценку!!!
Здорово, что есть на свете такие замечательные люди! 
Пусть все ваши чудесные замыслы и дальше воплощаются в жизнь! 
Крепкого вам здоровья!!!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## N.A.

Наконец-то и до нас добрался Кубок!
Еще раз хочу поблагодарить всех организаторов, участников, компетентное жюри конкурса! Отдельная благодарность Валерии и искренняя признательность самой Марине, с которой даже имел честь лично пообщаться по телефону).
С нетерпением ждем следующего конкурса!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Отдельная благодарность Валерии и искренняя признательность самой Марине,


Передам маме, т.к. это она рассылала кубки из Гатчины по всей России и один улетел на Украину.

----------

